# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتببه لازم برای پزشکی آزاد

## AuFbAU

سلام دوستان امیدوارم  حالتون خوب باشه
میانگین رتبه ی لازم برای پزشکی آزاد (شهرش مهم نیست) چنده
ممنون

----------


## amirthi

سلام اگه کسی اطلاع داره پاسخ بده.تشکر

----------


## aidaa

من مال مشهدو میدونم فقط. تاحدود 2000

----------


## AuFbAU

ممنونن
 ولی  این که با روزانه فرقی نداره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saeed211

خیلی با روزانه تفاوتی نمیکنه
فوقش  پونصد تا رتبه اینور اونور

----------


## AuFbAU

حالا که این طور شد باید رتبه زیر  1000 بیارم  :Yahoo (4): 

ان شا الله

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط RafaeL


سلام دوستان امیدوارم  حالتون خوب باشه
میانگین رتبه ی لازم برای پزشکی آزاد (شهرش مهم نیست) چنده
ممنون


برای
ازاد اگه ظرفیت خودگردانم در نظر بگیریم نهایت تراز9300لازم داره که میشه حدودی رتبه زیر4000..ولی جاهای خوب تراز بالای9700لازمه که میشه زیر2200منطقه دو*

----------

